# ...



## senatorcarlyle (May 3, 2009)

...


----------



## FireBird (May 2, 2009)

Hi, remember me?????? I go to wrongplanet and crazyboards....like you do! Your name looked familiar (well, maybe not exactly the same because you change it slightly on each site) but the second you mentioned Asperger's I knew it was you! You mention "delusions" which is clearly a psychotic thing....even though it CAN happen in Borderline Personality Disorder, but it is short lived. You mention several of the "negative" symptoms of schizophrenia/schizoaffective as well. What is a "mild" hallucination? While you have some of the symptoms of Borderline Personality Disorder (the dissociation, impulsiveness, mood swings) I think that the schizoaffective diagnosis fits better. (Remember I was diagnosed with schizoaffective as well) I see that you also talk about "disorganized speech" related symptoms which is classic schizoaffective.....I should know because I occasionally get that as well. You might have seen some of those posts on the other sites that we go to! You are experiencing "delusions of control" which the psychologists/psychiatrists would call a "bizarre" delusion, automatically qualifying you as schizoaffective...based on that one symptom alone. Just remember I know all, and that is not a delusion! Go look under the topic about "you are not going crazy/schizophrenic" I wrote in there, trying to stop people from calling schizophrenics "crazy." I stood up for "our kind." By the way, I have dissociative symptoms as well....especially over the past few weeks (even though I've had it before...its been awhile), that is what led me to join this site. I literally JUST joined, you can see my join date.


----------



## senatorcarlyle (May 3, 2009)

...


----------



## FireBird (May 2, 2009)

No clue....been trying to do research about that.


----------



## ashacerise (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi senatorcarlyle, have you explored the treatment option for borderline personality disorder yet? Alternatively, you could call a toll free number @ 800-714-8354 and talk to their experts who could definitely help you. All the best!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Schizoaffective disorder is an illness in which there are both severe mood swings (mania and/or depression), and some of the psychotic symptoms of schizophrenia. Schizoaffective disorder is a life-long illness. Schizophrenia is a brain disorder that distorts the way a person thinks, acts, expresses and emotion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

Schizoaffective disorder of the most common cognitive and emotional. Auditory hallucinations, delusions, hallucinations or disorganized speech and in a weird major obstacle is the ideological and social professionals typical. To depression and bipolar disorder type is based on whether the person had a manic, hypomanic or mixed episodes.


----------



## axxebond (Mar 4, 2011)

Schizoaffective is a diagnosis characterized by the simultaneous presence of both the characteristic mood disorder bipolar disorder and psychotic thought problems characteristic of schizophrenia. In schizoaffective disorder, psychotic symptoms must be present in the context of a mood episode in progress and during periods of relative normal mood.


----------

